# High speed freight



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting....someone is looking into running freight trains on the high speed rail lines in Europe...to compete with short haul air freight...

"LONDON — The company that operates the Channel Tunnel is working on plans to introduce high speed freight trains through the sub-sea tunnel, as it pursues a series of initiatives to boost rail freight and passenger traffic, according to a story in London's Financial Times.

Jacques Gounon, executive chairman of Groupe Eurotunnel, revealed the company's involvement with Carex, a consortium developing high-speed rail freight, as he announced only the company's third full-year profit since 1986. Carex aims to replace some of the current short-haul flights by express air freight operators with trips by modified high speed trains.

Eurotunnel had also set up a working party with Deutsche Bahn, Germany's state-owned rail company, on setting up a train service between Europe's two main financial centres: London and Frankfurt. The working party was examining how DB's high speed trains might be accommodated within the tunnel safety rules."

Maybe the Railway Express Agency needs to come back into life...and add a car to the Acela runs on the east coast.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that is flirting with danger big time. They will need to do a lot of hi tech stuff to be able to make these frights run safely. Just think what would happen when one should derail. Mass K os especially if handling Haz Mat. Later RJD


----------

